# Wooden Earphone Review - Element C12 version 2.0 by Signature Acoustics



## Sagar Shaikh (Oct 23, 2017)

The Signature Acoustics Elements C-12 Version 1.0 was quite a hit among Indian customers. People loved it (and still do) because it was a unique offering – the hand-crafted wooden casing had a distinct appeal and it also produced some really authentic bass. However, the C-12 was not usable as a primary earphone as it lacked a mic. Signature Acoustics has addressed this issue. The New *C-12 Version 2.0 *comes with a premium mic. They have also given it a few more bells and whistles. This should make it the perfect audiophile grade earphone for everyday use. But does it? Find out in this exclusive C-12 V2.0 review.
*proaudiohome.com/image//C12-New/C-12-version-2-with-mic.jpg 
*First Impressions:*

The packaging is really something. All contents are placed within a multi-colored jute bag, which bears a Signature Acoustics logo. Inside is a leather or brass case (depending on which one you opted for at the time of purchase) that houses the actual earphone and other accessories. The leather case is hand-stitched in India and the brass case, also made in India, can probably stop a bullet (Disclaimer: Try this at your own risk).
*proaudiohome.com/image//C12-New/Accesories.jpg 
*Coming to the center-piece, the earphone.*

The earlier version of the C-12 had black silicon ear-tips. V2.0 features grayish translucent eartips as standard. I kind of liked the black ones – went well with the wood but these new ones are growing on me; they look classy. Signature Acoustics provides an additional pair of memory foam ear-tips with each C-12 V2.0.
*proaudiohome.com/image//C12-New/C-12-version-2-0.jpg 
I used the earphone as it is for a few days and then switched to memory foam. Comfort-wise these are unbeatable and offer excellent noise cancellation. I was playing at only 20% volume in a chaotic environment and I was totally enjoying the music without any interference. I couldn’t hear what others were saying. People had to touch my arm to get my attention. However, the sound signature is slightly altered with memory foam tips.

Overall, I recommend the memory phone tips if you like to listen to music for a long while, especially in trains and other noisy places. Your ears will not get fatigued even after several hours of listening and the insulation is superb. You’ll be enveloped in your own little world of musical ecstacy.

The standard silicone tips are soft and comfortable as well. The earphones sound a bit better with them. Noise insulation is pretty good but not as good as with memory foam.
*proaudiohome.com/image//C12-New/Accesories-11.jpg 
Note: The proper way to wear the memory foam tips is as follows: Squeeze them completely and insert them into the ear canal immediately. This way, the foam expands to the exact size, shape and contour of your ear canal, thus creating a glove-like fit.

*The Sound*

Signature Acoustics recommends burning in the earphone for fifty hours. I noticed that there is an enormous difference in the sound before and after burning in. When I first used the earphone, I was kind of underwhelmed by the sound signature. It was dead, muffled and lifeless. What was all the hype about, I wondered. Still, I let the earphone burn in for the recommended period. I kept my mobile at about 30-40 percent volume and just played ‘burn in’ music that is available in plenty on YouTube.

I tried it again after about 20 hours of burn in – I picked up the earphones and almost expected to be disappointed. However, I was smiling just seconds after I began to play Animals by Martin Garrix. The bass was a lot more puchier and the sound engaging. Animals is quite a demanding track but man, – the C-12 handled it with good composure. I hastily put down the earphone after just one song as I ‘_didn’t want to spoil the surprise that awaited me after another 30 hours of burn in_’.
*proaudiohome.com/image//C12-New/C-12-version-2-wooden-earphone-with-mic.jpg 
*After Burn in…*

Whenever I watched anything on YouTube, I came across the iPhone 8/S advertisement. I have no special affection for Apple but I was impressed by the background music in the ad. So I plugged the earphone into my laptop and searched for song. Turned out it’s called Magnus The Magnus Area. It is a splendid composition and the C-12 does full justice to it.

I found myself lost in the dreamy sounds. I felt like I was in another reality. The percussion and bass sounded unreal and yet taut. Usually, earphones and even speakers that have good bass reproduction capabilities do a mediocre job with the mids and highs. The bass interferes with other frequencies and the result is a ‘muddy or clouded’ output. In the C-12 though, the bass is powerful without being overwhelming. In other words, it is ‘tight’. The mids are warm and the highs are emotional and moving without being shrill.
*proaudiohome.com/image//C12-New/C-12-version-2-0-1.jpg 
Moving forward, I couldn’t resist playing Trainor’s All About that Bass, could I? This is a funny quirky track that’s all about…...you guessed it….the bass. Again, the C-12 overdelivered…...as it did with Usher’s Yeah and Metallica’s Nothing Else Matters.

I listened to almost every musical style ranging from Qawwali to EDM and in my opinion, the C-12 Ver2.0 sound signature is best described as crisp and entertaining. Often, I forgot all about taking notes for the review and simply began to enjoy the music.

*Note:* I mostly use/used the C-12 with my Redmi 3S Prime and HP Envy Laptop.                                                                       
*My Observations*

The *Signature Acoustics Elements C-12 Version 2.0* has a unique wooden design. However, the wood is not just for aesthetics. It truly resembles the natural acoustics that are associated with percussion instruments. Though the bass is good, this is not just an earphone that caters to ‘bass heads’. It has a well rounded sound signature that is perfect for audio enthusiasts who are looking for a budget earphone.

My only criticism would be that the sound-stage could have been more spacious. I really like the wide sound stage of the Elements O-16 earphone. However, this comes at the cost of noise insulation.
*proaudiohome.com/image//C12-New/C12-Vr2.jpg 
The earphones seems to be well made and feels premium to the touch. The earlier version had a minor

issue with the cables – they became brittle if exposed to moisture and extreme temperatures. The new version has extra strong cables that look rugged and have a shiny surface. The best part about them is that they do not get entangled easily. I just hold on to the jack and let the cable fall – everything falls into place and the earphone unentangles itself easily (in most cases). The velcro strip on the shirt clip is also a neat addition. The mic works well – it captures and sound clearly even in rainy and windy conditions.


Do I recommend it?


I think that this earphone has been crafted with a lot of passion. The sound quality is excellent in this price bracket and the 18 month warranty kind of makes it a no brainer.


----------

